# What Viper alarm do I have ???--Help



## Tri955i (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there a way to find out what type of alarm system I have on a 2000 Triumph Motorcycle TT600 , all I can tell you is this. It came with 1 key phob with 2 buttons on it.One key,quite short round key with hollow end.Switch lock for key under seat . Alarm does not appear to be doing anything currently


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Tri955i said:


> Is there a way to find out what type of alarm system I have on a 2000 Triumph Motorcycle TT600 , all I can tell you is this. It came with 1 key phob with 2 buttons on it.One key,quite short round key with hollow end.Switch lock for key under seat . Alarm does not appear to be doing anything currently



Find the brain of the alarm


----------

